
Foreign government allegedly behind cyberattack on IMF - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/#!/security/news/2011/06/foreign-government-allegedly-behind-cyberattack-on-imf.ars
======
yespauls
Another high profile cyber attack. If I am not mistaken, Russia used cyber
warfare to subdue Estomia.
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2007/may/17/topstories3.russ...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2007/may/17/topstories3.russia)

This is the direction of modern warfare.

